

San Diego Bans Startups - dunkinkevin
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1_XFThKF1Xepr8CuT-S5rM1pbj_PHbB-6lKDc34eP-g4/edit?pli=1#slide=id.p

======
daveslash
Disclaimer: I live in San Diego. Working on starting a startup (read:
planning)

The presentation references
[http://www.sandiego.gov/nccd/zoning/home.shtml](http://www.sandiego.gov/nccd/zoning/home.shtml)

This all doesn't sound so bad. Some of the nitty-gritty details sound a bit
annoying, but overall it just sounds like legalese for "don't abuse running a
business from your house". What I'm hearing when I read this is that we don't
want people running hair-salons or restaurants out of their homes.

~~~
Mz
Is this just municipal San Diego? Or is this the county of San Diego?

It doesn't sound too bad but I live elsewhere in the county and would like to
understand. I can leave if this is going to be a huge problem for me, though I
would prefer not to.

Thanks.

Edit: Sorry if this sounds stupid. I previously lived someplace where the city
and county government were combined. I don't think they are here but ...:-)

~~~
daveslash
Not stupid at all. Laws/Rules can get.... messy.

I _believe_ it's city. The webpage graphics say "City of San Diego" in several
places, and the County of San Diego has it's own website -
[http://sdcounty.ca.gov](http://sdcounty.ca.gov) \- it's zoning ordinances may
be found here.
[http://www.sdcounty.ca.gov/pds/zoning/index.html](http://www.sdcounty.ca.gov/pds/zoning/index.html)

Hope that helps!

~~~
Mz
Thank you.

